
Relativity and the Equivalence of Reference Frames #breakthroughjuniorchallenge - jamestomasino
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnJuKXhFaQ8
======
jamestomasino
This young lady won the Breakthrough Junior Challenge for 2017 with this
video.

[https://breakthroughjuniorchallenge.org/](https://breakthroughjuniorchallenge.org/)

